# Woodgrain



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Recently picked this up and was wondering what other woodgrain products have been manufactured.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

found this trim in the install thread:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I have not seen a woodgrain pioneer before myself.


----------



## Khymera-B (Oct 6, 2009)

This could be interesting, I've not seen many manufactured woodgrain products. Maybe there's more than I know.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Check out these nasty bad boys:


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

EriCCirE said:


> Check out these nasty bad boys:




/ENDTHREAD


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

Alpine did two that i know of, the TDA-7552RG and TDA-7550RG. They look the same.









There was also a clarion but i cannot remember the model number.


----------



## big jerm (Dec 26, 2010)

That pioneer tape machine is nice!


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice deck, never saw that Pioneer before!


----------



## ADCS-1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Back in time (when i had hair) almost all the big ones had woody HU`s. Alpine, Blaupunkt, Clarion (had a 9175 W myself), Pioneer and Kenwood just to name a few.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Must have not been huge in the US


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

i remember that pioneer deck from back in the day. that would actually look perfect in my benz. too bad its a tape deck


----------



## Kane (Mar 3, 2009)

They make the Pioneer in a cd player as well


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

just picked up a minty alpine 7838, so looks like this one will be going up forsale.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

You can woodgrain just about anything, there is a special process called Water Transfer Printing (hyrographics). High end shops can do it for you.

Doesn't look that hard just special equipment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIBiG_u0_wA


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

goodstuff said:


> Doesn't look that hard just special equipment.



Doesn't look hard at all. 


Special equipment?
Film, tub of hot water, timer, adhesive. 

I assume you need to buy the film in bulk, maybe some ebay sellers have some in smaller quantities (likely from china). Some experimenting with some aerosol adhesives and you may be in business.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

EriCCirE said:


> Doesn't look hard at all.
> 
> 
> Special equipment?
> ...


Tub seems to have some electrical charge or something electrically activated? And has to be heated to very specific temp. And has special raised sides to hold the aluminum rails that contain the film.
Wouldn't want to try it with my bathtub, lol.


----------



## firebirdta84 (May 31, 2012)

Man that is sweet!


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

goodstuff said:


> You can woodgrain just about anything, there is a special process called Water Transfer Printing (hyrographics). High end shops can do it for you.
> 
> Doesn't look that hard just special equipment.
> 
> How-To: Woodgrain a Dash. - YouTube


Yea hydro printing is pretty cool. Thats how almost all domestic cars get woodgrain interiors. My car actually has real wood in it. But I would def take this if it matched.


----------

